# Zorak has a bum leg. :(



## meaganelise9 (Jan 30, 2012)

Mannn.. My Blepharopsis mendica has been an adult for over a month. He's always been ship-shape. I guess I haven't picked him up for a while, because today I found him this way:







Sad! I really don't know what happened. He hasn't had a cricket for a while (usually flies). He doesn't have any metal screen around, just wide plastic grid. What should I do?? Cut the bad part off?


----------



## CoolMantid (Jan 30, 2012)

Uh. I think you should cut the browned leg. Not the full leg but just the brown part.


----------



## happy1892 (Jan 30, 2012)

The leg on the bottom of the picture is bent. I do not know what the brown part is.


----------



## meaganelise9 (Jan 30, 2012)

the back left walking leg that's up in the air that's a different color.


----------



## ZenViouS (Jan 30, 2012)

Well, is the leg still operational? Can he still use it to walk on stuff? if so then I wouldn't worry about it unless the brown part of the leg spreads further up the leg. If not, then I would wait a few days to see if he chews it of himself or if it just falls off (still watching to see if the discoloration is spreading). If it spreads then cut if off as it could be some sort of bacterial infection (if mantises even get those..... anyway it can't be any good for him lol)


----------



## meaganelise9 (Jan 30, 2012)

No, he won't use it. Just tries to keep it out of the way. He's having trouble getting around with it.


----------



## happy1892 (Jan 30, 2012)

meaganelise9 said:


> the back left walking leg that's up in the air that's a different color.


I meant I do not know why the leg is brown.


----------



## CoolMantid (Jan 30, 2012)

Are you talking about the closest left leg? Thats a darker color, which might mean its dead or infected. I do not know what you are talking about if that is not it?


----------



## Precarious (Jan 31, 2012)

He will chew it off in a couple days if it doesn't fall off. It looks dead. It's a shame. He looks otherwise perfect. Mine all got ruffled wings no matte what I gave them to molt from.


----------



## lunarstorm (Jan 31, 2012)

Sorry to hear of this.  I wouldn't amputate, they're pretty good about doing that when needed.

And on an unrelated note, I dig his colors. Are they more of a blue-green than your previous pics? Or maybe I'm confusing my mantids or just crazy... :stuart:


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jan 31, 2012)

Like Henry said, he will chew it off or it will fall off when it's time, I wouldn't do any cutting you would risk infection or stressing him out.


----------



## meaganelise9 (Jan 31, 2012)

I ended up cutting it off at the joint because it looked like it was bothering him. He didn't like that.. I gave him some banana, and he calmed down and eventually got back to being upside down which he couldn't do before.

I noticed that too about his colors. He's been adult for a while, but sure seems to get more vivid. Handsome guy! Still one of my favorite species.


----------



## psyconiko (Jan 31, 2012)

I think you did well.I also cut limbs that look^infected.


----------



## ismart (Jan 31, 2012)

Nikkko said:


> I think you did well.I also cut limbs that look^infected.


+1!

If you notice the diease spreading? Chop off the infected part if possible?


----------



## meaganelise9 (Jan 31, 2012)

That's what I was afraid of. I hope I did the right thing. When my Idolo hurt his tarsi, I kept checking and checking, and he never chewed them off and it spread. Poor buddy. Special banana treats!


----------

